# This is a story all about how..



## Bedheadred (Jan 13, 2018)

My original post got deleted due to updates.. so here I go again. I am currently near Tampa, FL. It has been my dream for quite some time to learn how to sail and acquire a boat, and travel like that. Here's where I need some help, someone with a boat, or connections to help me. I am willing to hitch anywhere in the state, or out of state! I am very serious about this. I am open to any suggestions, opportunities, etc.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 14, 2018)

I can't say for 100% that people will be there, but key west seems to have a decent boat punk community and this is the prime season for it. If you went down and hung out at the main boat marina you're bound to run into a few of them. 

I'll dig around and see if I can find some contact info...


----------



## creature (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank God all Fucking Mighty..

someone who's actually serious.

Ok..

On the west coast, I start work tomorrow.

If they don't fire me after the first 72 hours, it may be a gig.

If yer in FL, by all means learn what you can, there.

If you find a boat & sail, you'll be one up.on me, for sure.

In any case, premature to plan, but I hear you, loud & clear.
I'm 2 months out from being able to make plans.

I'm on the west coast, Santa Cruz / south bay, stuff is very... fluid...
Large van.
Need to find a driveway.
Current gig is 2 weeks on the valley plains, them more, elsewhere, doing who knows what, wherever the hell must be...
pay is ok.
If it holds out, a boat is plausible by the end of this year.
Go learn.
I'll fucking work.
If my 60 year old body doesn't fucking disintegrate, we may be able to gather together those whom will die at sea, with us..

Don't fucking drown until you get to the blue water..

May you find a ship with freedom, soon (& fuck the slaves of piracy.. the ocean is no place for imagination, unless you want to die by by fucking broken leg or concussion..),
and if you do
& you can serve her well,
then I hope we meet,
because you sound like a real sister who can be trusted with whatever lives you trust yours to, also..

Ask the goddamned fishermen...

The real ones..

& if you don't find a boat, (but find one!!), and if I am still working, and if you are still dreaming, and if I can stuff you into a place where..
I dunno..
where one or two or some few others who I know I can trust may sleep, in trust,
then maybe you will be whom is first where that trust must begin.

I have no time for wishing.

I am old, my body is fucked by the work of sharing & the keeping of promises.

I will fuck it 'til it dies.

& I will bless the sun & the stars & whatever moon or fog or rain or storm or calm might see me cease to exist, so long as I die Upon Her..
With those I loved & trusted..

& here is a secret;
trust dies as quickly as the the inverse of aplology's refusal...

& apology itself is the measure of strength
because it is also a certain measure of trust, because apology is stronger than time
when we know we will be forgiven from it,

just as if it were new again, and we fight to keep that newness...

& that is what it fucking takes to live together on a goddamned fucking goddamned fucking boat...

So piss on those who speak shit, but can't actually do it.

Piss on fuckers who need to be more right, than hey need to be more loving.

Piss on folks who like being critical, more than they like being constructive, because..

The world is going to hit a wall, soon..
maybe very soon,
& the only place to flee to
may be where the world is as far from itself as it may be...

God, God all fucking mighty..

Why were there fucking humans
instead of goddamned fucking dolphins,

mean & imperious shit bastards that they are..


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jan 14, 2018)

WOOT! Another sailor! 

Only small sails for me, for now, but someday...

I have seen that any moderately sized sailing sloop is infinitely easier to sail than a dingy. More sail area, means more go power.

I'm with @creature on this one, but his plans are a bit too fast for me. Looking locally for a fresh water craft to learn deep water-ish sailing on the local lakes and what-not. Too many hobbies and projects at this point though.

Check this out, if you haven't already - https://www.hooktube.com/watch?v=IFasecLYzD0

There may be similar opportunities in the Keys...


----------



## creature (Jan 19, 2018)

Just finished the first week.
this gig looks good.

if i can hold on to it & my rig & food supply last long enough for the first paycheck to hit, 'Plan A' may actually engage, though it's taking a while longer than thought.

the situation is a little touchy, since i sure as fuck do *not* want to move into the bay, and if that can be avoided i'll ride this baby until she rolls me..
hopefully it's at least a 3 month gig, where i'm at.
dunno.. but 3 months is what it will take to bankroll enough to look at a decent boat.

Ms. Bed?

Go. Learn.
then you teach me.

if nothing happens out there, & if things are happening here, maybe i'll still be able to get the kind of vessel i'm after.

something for a crew of 4-6, but maybe something smaller to start.
that's the easy way & maybe even the wisest, but mechanically & trim-wise, i'd rather put all the eggs in one basket..

stay upbeat out there, woman!

like folks are saying, florida sucks, but if you get down to key west with your head together, there's def at least a few water rats of varying seaworthiness..

never did what matt did, but met a couple, & also saw some hella black boats in the Bahamas.. def punks swilling seawater..

it should be doable, & you sound like yer on the path : )

go get 'em!!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 20, 2018)

Ive been checking Craigslist everyday for the right boat. Got at least 7k for one...
But Im starting small to begin with - a 25 footer or so. I'll be working June/July this summer but I'll have all of Spring and Fall to putt around Puget Sound on her. If your path leads you up to NW Washington instead of the keys ur welcome to hit me up. I'll be learning as well


----------



## creature (Jan 20, 2018)

you know, @iamwhatiam & whoever else.. i have it in my head to escape..

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/...h-wants-a-radical-redesign.23044/#post-167221

that is a bit far, and i've had other folks tell me they are down for the south american coastal regions, or caribbean / virgin islands / puerto rico..

i'm more prone to the remote pacific, perhaps..

i pretty well much hate this civilization & am doing my best to enjoy the life of a prisoner in what is, to some extent, a large scale, minimum security prison..

some might say it isn't that bad, but the idea of *escape* is a constant existential theme, for me..

i mean freedom, in this hellhole, equates to one of two things:
poverty or being wealthy

in the Bahamas there are no taxes.
there's a huge levy on shit that's imported (~30%), which is just about everything that's manufactured, and there's fucking graft, but..
if you have a little bit of land?
you can pretty well much do what you like..
build a shed, do day labor, farm, sell stuff from your housefront..

maybe a little bit like Mexico, but without the police presence...

i'm probably talking out my ass, to a certain extent, but the fact remains that where there is a large industrial base there is a large police presence, and good, arable land, or land which can provide direct subsistence is so consolidated and regulated in the united states (*especially* the coastal regions), that the only way to get to where that beauty & that meaning & that simplicity is available is to Get The Fuck Out..

that or do something stupid & fucked up like sell one's mind...

invent shit & add to the poison in the soup..

sooo....

if anyone wants to GTFO, as permanently as possible, maybe the pooling of resources would be advised..


----------



## Bedheadred (Jan 21, 2018)

Hey ya'll I have been reaching out all over social media and I will soon be heading to St Marys Georgia where I have been offered to live on a sailboat and learn how to sail. I'm headed there next week. Here's hoping this situation works out and if anyone happens to be nearby lets link up. Also, @creature, let's hope I learn well enough to teach others!!


----------



## Dmac (Jan 21, 2018)

Awesome @Bedheadred ! Good luck.


----------



## creature (Jan 21, 2018)

Go you, Bed..

we'll see what happens over here..

we're gonna need at least one experienced rope rat...

imman old fuck..
you may have to just stick me on the bowsprit & make me catch fish with what's left of my teeth...


----------



## Countrytime Sky (Feb 4, 2018)

Get Chapman's boat bible, I have lot's of knowledge on sailing I did Hawaii in 16 days


----------



## Josh Rogue Carden (Feb 4, 2018)

I would absofuckinglutely love to sail! What an adventure that would be. If anyone has any offers i will take them gladly. As for you @Bedheadred, Good luck on your en-devours!


----------



## Jerrell (Feb 7, 2018)

Countrytime Sky said:


> Get Chapman's boat bible, I have lot's of knowledge on sailing I did Hawaii in 16 days



That's the book I was trying to think of for @creature when replying to his post about getting a boat. I knew it wasn't the Blue Jacket Manual, because that is Navy specific. The Chapman Piloting and Seamanship manual is a great resource for any sailor.


----------



## creature (Feb 8, 2018)

@Jerrell, thanks!!

i've seen a few editions at thrift stores.. bought one, but had to downsize..
presently holding a couple of other books, one on basic keel boating..

working, now, & it will hopefully last long enough for me to be able to save up some $

@Bedheadred , where are you??

did you get on a boat??

are ya at sea & can't answer??? ; )

if things dinna work out, don't give up..

if they're still going, then good..

dunno what's going to happen in the next 2 months, but if this job holds out...

anyways..

hope yer ok...


----------



## Bedheadred (Feb 8, 2018)

@creature i'm still in florida on my way to the ocala gathering to go hide out in the woods for a bit and get my head straignt, and then either go get on a boat in georgia or hitch back to cali and get on a boat there!!


----------



## fig (Mar 3, 2018)

I've been wondering how feasible running a free boat is; I know people have done it but I imagine most of them knew more about boats than I do.


----------



## fig (Mar 12, 2018)

are you still thinking about a boat? i want to take a mechanics course in the fall and i'm considering the one in boating motors. i'd kind of like to build some scrappy thing out of doors and whatever, cover the outside in epoxy and other sealants and just stick an outboard engine on it. @Bedheadred


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm actually also working towards buying a sailboat on cape cod Massachusetts. Just got here and am looking for work any suggestions or tips for a would be boat shopper?


----------



## creature (Apr 18, 2018)

on the west coast.
working.
if shit doesn't melt, plan A is in effect, albeit somewhat delayed..


----------



## Dameon (Apr 18, 2018)

dontpanic said:


> I'm actually also working towards buying a sailboat on cape cod Massachusetts. Just got here and am looking for work any suggestions or tips for a would be boat shopper?


https://squattheplanet.com/threads/from-zero-to-sailor-a-quick-guide.33273/#post-242966
Also, be sure to check the keel bolts.


----------

